

Ask HN: Who do you use for cheap, single-server Colo? - pdx

I have a 2U Dell Server that I picked up on ebay, that is more than capable of handling all my sites that I currently use a VPS for.  I am hoping to keep my monthly charges well under $100, since I already have the hardware, and I&#x27;m paying under $50 for my VPS now.  Dare I say, I would like my Colo charge to compete with my under $50 VPS charge, in an ideal world.<p>I&#x27;ve found some places for $40 to $60 per month that will host a single 2U box for you, but I was a bit unhappy with their bandwidth&#x2F;speed specs.<p>I was curious if there were any recommendations for this type of provider.
======
stevekemp
Honestly when it comes to colocation the price of your hardware is largely
irrelevant, as you'll be billed on a combination of power-draw and bandwidth.

A cheap VPS will almost always be cheaper, unless you're at a big scale.
Partly due to access issues, and handling replacement drives/PSUs/etc,
actually using a colo unless it is a gentleman's agreement will be more of an
annoyance anyway.

------
hashtree
I usually go with smaller privately owned data centers. Not always, but
typically. In the Denver area, I use Handy Networks:
[http://www.handynetworks.com/services/colocation/](http://www.handynetworks.com/services/colocation/)

I see solid providers for 1u/2u allocations for ~$100 per month, below that
point I'd be wary (does depend on region though). I'll make a list of
requirements, investigate the regional players, make phone calls, cross some
off the list, and then finally do on-site visits.

Finally, you can find some decent recommendations here:
[http://www.webhostingtalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=44](http://www.webhostingtalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=44)

------
iqster
I got me a C6100 a while ago (Is this what you got?). The price on the C6100s
has doubled since a lot of people realized these were good, cheap machines.
What did you get (and curious for how much?)

Didn't find an affordable place to host it so running it at home. Got a small
soundproof rack and static IP address. Some issues but learned a lot doing the
exercise.

~~~
pdx
PowerEdge 2950 3GHz, 8core, 32GB, = $150

I added 2 2TB HD's that I already had.

------
gesman
It's like picking up a car engine on ebay and now looking for a body for the
price of your current bicycle that you're trying to replace.

Put your 2U back on eBay and get this:

[http://c.gg/ovh](http://c.gg/ovh)

~~~
pdx
I like the price/specs on the link you provided. That's pretty impressive. I
agree that it would be a good alternative to owning. I disagree that a VPS is
a bicycle. Your own link shows a pretty nice car to me.

------
shiftpgdn
What are the specs on your dell server? If it's a p4 era xeon then gesman is
right and you ought to put it back on ebay since it'll get smoked by even a
mid end VPS.

~~~
pdx
PowerEdge 2950 3GHz, 8core, 32GB, 2TB x 2

Damn, that
[http://www.soyoustart.com/ca/en/offers.xml](http://www.soyoustart.com/ca/en/offers.xml)
does look pretty comparable, for only $49 a month.

~~~
hashtree
If legit, the soyoustart is a no brainer. This from a 100% colo guy. Building
the hardware and owning the DC, you could do decent margins with their
figures. I'm a bit skeptical myself, because of just how much you can charge
as a premium on things like this. However, I will be checking it out further
myself.

------
stalcottsmith
Macminicolo. Best deal. Been a customer since 05

